# Pre-fabriacated houses in Ireland?



## laoisfan (14 Feb 2011)

Hi

I was recently watching an old episode of Grand Designs (2-4 yrs old I believe) and basically a couple designed their house using an American company who pre-fabricated it for them & shipped it to the UK. The company sent representatives who helped put it together.

Anyway, has anyone any experience of this type of house building in Ireland?

Reason I ask is because I have a bit of land (1.3 acres) and this idea really caught my eye. Was thinking of using Swedish designs though.

I did see the following http://www.scandia-hus.co.uk who are an English company based in UK but with a Swedish sounding name.

Really I just want to see if anyone has an experience of such builds here in Ireland, pro/cons etc. Do local councils look favorably on such *green* builds for examples?

Thanks.


----------



## Mel (14 Feb 2011)

There's a show on the Home channel called My Flatpack Home. 

I don't think any were recorded here in Ireland, but there was a huge variety of projects and suppliers, I found it great watching. Not sure if it's being shown currently, but there's lots of info on their website. 

http://uktv.co.uk/home/dgiped/kw/228


----------



## laoisfan (14 Feb 2011)

Thanks Mel!


----------



## laoisfan (14 Feb 2011)

Found this also, located in Galway by all accounts.


----------



## mayobob (14 Feb 2011)

I have a Griffner pre fab. I'm happy with it but they're no longer in business in Ireland!

Had no problems with planning and build was relatively headache free


----------



## Blackmiller (15 Feb 2011)

Hi laoisfan

Local Authorities are generally in favour of the contemporary pre-fabricated houses, provided they are not visually obtrusive and are up to all planning and buildings regulation standards (in this regard some need tweaking.)

Like any other build, approach the L.A. for a pre-planning meeting to discuss and agree any issues. 

I have dealt with a small number of these and I think they are going to become very popular, particularly in more rural areas due to low costs, ease of assembly etc. 

Good luck


----------



## Leo (15 Feb 2011)

Huf Haus are another option. They launched a [broken link removed] in Ireland last year. See this previous .


----------



## Mpsox (15 Feb 2011)

30-35 years ago they were quite common down Cork direction with a company called RohFab building them.  One for sale on Done Deal if you were interested, I've no connection to the advertiser.
http://www.donedeal.co.uk/for-sale/buildingmaterials/1671349

The few I've been in never really seemed to stand the test of time and always seemed a bit flimsey


----------



## onq (15 Feb 2011)

laoisfan said:


> Hi
> 
> I was recently watching an old episode of Grand Designs (2-4 yrs old I believe) and basically a couple designed their house using an American company who pre-fabricated it for them & shipped it to the UK. The company sent representatives who helped put it together.
> 
> ...



If you decide to import a technology, you have to use all the associated support mechanisms as well.

In the Grand Designs House they needed pinpoint accuracy on the slab, the use of an appropriate crane and carpenters used to using special guns that "shot" nails into the timbers.

What they got were local guys floundering to try to get up to speed and accuracy with the nail guns and that seriously affected their time on site.

Re the design, it was okay-ish, but more suited to upstate New York than an English countryside.

As for using British produced Swedish-type design here, I'd give Kingspan Century a rattle before I'd used a firm from out of the jurisdiction.

The jobs situation is perilous enough as it is.

More importantly the Irish climate differs significantly from either the British or Swedish to possibly require adjustments to some of their details re interstitial condensation, weathering etc

FWIW

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon  as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be  taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in  Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at  hand.


----------



## laoisfan (17 Feb 2011)

Hi guys,

Thanks for all the replies, much appreciated. Will definitely check out all links which were supplied in your replies.

onq - agreed, will check out local before considering further afield.

thanks again everybody!!


----------



## onq (17 Feb 2011)

Good man - support your local industry, but make sure the product and price is right for you too 

FWIW

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon   as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be   taken.
Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in   Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at   hand.


----------

